# Dogma F8 or S Works Tarmac



## Jonas111

I will be getting a new frame soon and I have always rode Specialized. I am presently riding a S Works Tarmac 2013 and I do quite like it. 

I am interested in getting a new 2015 S Works Tarmac or possibly trying out a Dogma F8. I would like to hear some opinions on the two different bikes to see if the Dogma is worth me looking into a little further. 

Problem I am having is the S Works frame I want won't ship the colour I want into Canada. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## spdntrxi

go with the one that you can get the color you want... for that kind of coin don't settle, you won't be totally happy.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

What colour do you want?

If it was me I would drive down to the Us and get one through a brick and mortar shop. For that kind of money you should not compromise.


----------



## Jonas111

Black. 

I have an all black S Works SL4 right now and was hit by a car. Insurance has agreed to buy me a new frame, crank, saddle and pedals. Everything else on my old bike is still brand new.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

If an insurance company will replace a Tarmac with an F8 give me their phone number.


----------



## Jonas111

Cinelli 82220 said:


> If an insurance company will replace a Tarmac with an F8 give me their phone number.


Long story but that's not happening. I have a budget from the insurance company and might throw in a few bucks to get and F8. 

I am more interested in hearing if the F8 is any better then the new S Works Tarmac. It might make my decision a little easier to get a Pinarello.


----------



## Donn12

Can you ride both? I went in for my dream bike (Cervelo R5) and rode a dogma for 5 feet before I knew I had to have it. I can't imagine a bike more solid, stiff and responsive. It handles and descends like nothing you could imagine. And if any bike in the world ever looked like a $12,000 bike it would be a dogma!


----------



## Jonas111

Donn12 said:


> Can you ride both? I went in for my dream bike (Cervelo R5) and rode a dogma for 5 feet before I knew I had to have it. I can't imagine a bike more solid, stiff and responsive. It handles and descends like nothing you could imagine. And if any bike in the world ever looked like a $12,000 bike it would be a dogma!


The store I am looking at buying it from doesn't have one my size that I can try. I am going to ask him if he can get on put together for me to try. 

I just can't imagine the Dogma would be that much better then the S Works Tarmac. Everything that I read about the Dogma has me thinking I better try one.


----------



## Donn12

I have not ridden the F8 so I can't speak for that but my LBS says it is better in every way except that it does not look as distinctive (they did away with the wavy fork and seat stays). Everything I have read about the new Tarmac is also great so I doubt either one would be a big mistake. If you can get to DC or New York you will be able to test ride both back to back


----------



## antihero77

ok I can take a stab at this since I have all the bikes being asked about minus f8 which is on order. I was very close to selling my dogma as I was convinced the tarmac was god. I have a 2014 54 sworks btw. I raced it it was awesome light quick responsive. Dogma was on craigslist waiting for a happy owner. Then I decided lets ride the dogma since I still have it. That ride took it off craigs list and put the sworks on and sold it and glad I did. Why? Once you ride a dogma you really understand what all the fuss is about yes its a heavy bike but that's what makes the ride so sweet. What did it for me was I feel when I get on the Dogma it really rides like a TT bike. Its just so dam stiff you really feel evey ounce you put into that bike where I never got that feeling on the Sworks. It handles like a dream to tracks amazing under any speed. So if the dogma is this good the F8 will not disappoint. I would go Pinarello since it is now lighter and more stiff.


----------



## Jonas111

Thanks for the posts. I will most definitely be trying out the F8 soon. Just got a email from the dealer saying he has the exact colour and frame size in stock. Looks like I might be riding a pinarello soon.


----------



## Jonas111

Well I ordered a F8 today and they had my colour in stock. Naked Red #950. Also ordered a new Dura Ace Crank for it. Should be here late next week. 

I sure hope I like at as much or more as my SL4. Fingers are crossed. 

Very nice looking bike too.


----------



## Donn12

Congrats -'that is a great color!


----------



## antihero77

Congrats welcome to the club


----------



## Jonas111

I am supposed to have it next Thursday or Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## Rokh On

Very nice looking. Congratulations. I am very curious to hear how you like it compared to the Tarmac. I missed the F8 demo days at my LBS so I haven't had a chance to ride one yet. I only have about 3 hours on an SL4 riding to and up a local favorite hill climb and back. I've been told the F8 rides a little different than my Dogma.


----------



## Jonas111

Rokh On said:


> Very nice looking. Congratulations. I am very curious to hear how you like it compared to the Tarmac. I missed the F8 demo days at my LBS so I haven't had a chance to ride one yet. I only have about 3 hours on an SL4 riding to and up a local favorite hill climb and back. I've been told the F8 rides a little different than my Dogma.


I am a huge Specialized fan. I was having a hard time switching away from the S Works bike but the specialized dealer in my area are not doing anything for me. The Pinarello dealer is really going the extra mile for me. Sold me some awesome components at cost and they are giving me a great deal on the new F8. I couldn't say no. Plus he calls me back and emails me when I ask questions. The specialized dealer makes me feel like I am bothering them, Even though I was about the spend $7,000 in there store. Crazy. 

I love my specialized but I will be spending my time and money at the Pinarello dealer from now on. I hope I don't miss my S Works to bad. My new F8 gets here this Thursday. Hopefully go for a ride this weekend. We will see. Once I get out on the road with it I will put up my opinion of the new F8.


----------



## Jaeger99

Congrats - looing forward to your initial thoughts. And pics, of course.


----------



## antihero77

so Jonas what do u think of the bike?


----------



## Jonas111

antihero77 said:


> so Jonas what do u think of the bike?


The frame arrived Thursday but I am waiting on the BB for the new Dura Ace Crankset. It was supposed to show up on Friday, sadly it didn't arrive. I hope it arrives today. 

I will post up a picture when I get it home. Crossing my fingers for today.


----------



## antihero77

wow that sucks. not being able to ride bc of a 25 dollar part. why not just use a ultegra bb?


----------



## Jonas111

antihero77 said:


> wow that sucks. not being able to ride bc of a 25 dollar part. why not just use a ultegra bb?


Good question. Part didn't show up today either. 

I will be asking the bike shop that tomorrow if it doesn't arrive.


----------



## Donn12

what will the rest of the build be?


----------



## Jonas111

Donn12 said:


> what will the rest of the build be?


Some parts from my old bike but most of it was fairly new. 
Dura Ace 9000 Mechanical Groupset 11spd - 172.5 crank 50/34
S Works handle bar
Specialized stem
reynolds Carbon wheel set 
saddles will be decided when getting fit. I want to try a bunch of different saddles.


----------



## Jonas111

I am trying out a bunch of different saddles. But this is the new bike. I absolutely love this thing. Couldn't be happier right now. I am a little busy with work right now but I can't wait to take this bike for a ride.


----------



## Donn12

gorgeous bike. wheels look nice wight he frame and color way. i tried a bunch of saddles and ended up with a romin eve pro. what tires?


----------



## BacDoc

Beautiful bike, but seeing it cross chained like that is a little disconcerting.


----------



## bikerneil

The BEST money I ever spent on anything was my recent upgrade to a Dogma 65.1 Think 2. I rode all the top bikes and settled on the Dogma. I love it because it rides nice on a 100 mile ride, but always seems ready to sprint and race at any time. It offers a unique combination of ride quality and race ready.

I have had mine for 7 months and have 6000 miles on it. You could take my cars away, but not my Dogma..........


----------



## antihero77

A-men brother


----------



## AnthonyL88

Congrats on your new Dogma F8 bike, I'm going from a Dogma 2 and yesterday ordered the 2015 Specialized S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc bike, 8-10 weeks wait time. I got a nice deal from the dealer since I'm a very good customer/friend. I'm a big Campagnolo fan and would never go with Dura Ace on a Pinarello, got to be Super Record/Super Record EPS. Also, I would never put Campagnolo on a Specialized frame. I rode Dura Ace Di2 a couple of years ago and it's very nice. It's just my opinion. I hope you enjoy riding the Dogma F8 as much as you love riding the Tarmac.


----------



## Donn12

AnthonyL88 said:


> Congrats on your new Dogma F8 bike, I'm going from a Dogma 2 and yesterday ordered the 2015 Specialized S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc bike, 8-10 weeks wait time. I got a nice deal from the dealer since I'm a very good customer/friend. I'm a big Campagnolo fan and would never go with Dura Ace on a Pinarello, got to be Super Record/Super Record EPS. Also, I would never put Campagnolo on a Specialized frame. I rode Dura Ace Di2 a couple of years ago and it's very nice. It's just my opinion. I hope you enjoy riding the Dogma F8 as much as you love riding the Tarmac.


what size are you getting and do you know how much it will weigh? I am also sold on disc brakes but I am going to ride my 65.1 until campy comes out with hydro disc brakes and pinarello has a disc f8 frame or whatever it will be at the time


----------



## AnthonyL88

Donn12 said:


> what size are you getting and do you know how much it will weigh? I am also sold on disc brakes but I am going to ride my 65.1 until campy comes out with hydro disc brakes and pinarello has a disc f8 frame or whatever it will be at the time


I'm getting the 49 size for the S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc bike, also I'm not sure exactly how much the bike weighs. I rode a 50 size for the Dogma 2 and it weighs around 15lbs.


----------



## Sworker

Nothing like a Doggy....and I have a SuperRecord Group on my S-Works Roubaix. I like the S-Works a lot and my Dogma is a 2010 60.1, I know old, but it has Record groupo on it and having more than one bike is awesome. I destroyed my rear tire and the LBS didn't have my replace size in stock, no problem, jump on my S-Works as a back-up bike.

My next bike is F8 with Dura Ace Di2....tried it out and it rocks, not sure I trust the Italians with electronics, I still remember my year with my Fiat


----------



## Donn12

Sworker said:


> Nothing like a Doggy....and I have a SuperRecord Group on my S-Works Roubaix. I like the S-Works a lot and my Dogma is a 2010 60.1, I know old, but it has Record groupo on it and having more than one bike is awesome. I destroyed my rear tire and the LBS didn't have my replace size in stock, no problem, jump on my S-Works as a back-up bike.
> 
> My next bike is F8 with Dura Ace Di2....tried it out and it rocks, not sure I trust the Italians with electronics, I still remember my year with my Fiat



My Super Record EPS has been flawless for the 2 years I have owned it. As far as looks and feel that is an opinion. The correct opinion is to go with Campy!


----------



## Sworker

Donn12 said:


> My Super Record EPS has been flawless for the 2 years I have owned it. As far as looks and feel that is an opinion. The correct opinion is to go with Campy!


Thanks for that feedback. I haven't talked to anybody using EPS so that would make things interesting. When I was picking the groupo for my 601. there was never a seconds thought about going Campy over Shimano. This makes me more interested in being the first in my group to go electronic campy


----------



## mimason

Sworker said:


> Thanks for that feedback. I haven't talked to anybody using EPS so that would make things interesting. When I was picking the groupo for my 601. there was never a seconds thought about going Campy over Shimano. This makes me more interested in being the first in my group to go electronic campy



I rode EPS with an F8 before I pulled the trigger on the frameset. I went with Di2 though. The only thing I liked better about EPS was the ergonomics of the hoods....they rock! Other than that I felt Di2 was either superior or the better choice. Also, the value equation came in to play with the budget as the F8 ain't cheap. I could get a crazy good price for Di2 DA that saved me over 1k in price difference....and another plus is you can get replacement parts cheap (like cassettes etc) at half the price of EPS.


----------



## Donn12

The SR EPS is very expensive. I originally wanted Di2 but SR was already on the bike I bought and I got a little bit of a hook up so they didn't have to redo the build


----------



## Sworker

That is one of the things Campy pisses me off with, replacement part prices. Also their cassette setups I just don't get. On Shimano I run 11-28 which is just perfect for me, I have to run 12-29 on Campy which is great for the occasional time you need the 29 but I miss the 11 with my compact crank. I had to run IRD's a lot to get around this over the years when I was only on Record 10.

I will have to make the tough call, but given my local shop knows Di2 super well and hasn't played with EPS..then again I am a year or two away from giving my 3 bikes a cycle through - Dogma 60.1 Record, 09' Spec Roubaix Super Record, 09' Tarmac Pro DA all still run pretty well.


----------



## Rokh Hard

i rode the 2015 tarmac up at big bear bike week back in july/aug. full hydro/di2. nice bike.....got me on track for the F8, which i placed order on dec1, before leaving for a month for the beaches in cambodia/thailand. back now and heading over to Velo in the AM to stratagize/plan the build. 

funny.....the fame hrach had in the window was orange....i love orange, favorite color. matte black n orange, color of my 2014 Rokh (got the last one in the US in fact)......i just needed a 62 in the F8 orange!.....we had trouble locating the orange frame with pinarello, didnt exist in the catalogue.....everything came up red. various combos of red. over the weeks, the usual post ride friendly banter at the shop "its orange, no its red, no its orange, no its red" ect.....until one morning took it out in the sunlight, sure enough it red! Fisxt!

so....i want orange, i have to go into the "custom paint" program with pinarello....extra $1K.....that red was close enough to orange for me, so i got the red....aka "Big Rojo" heh. 

so, tomorrow morning, after the shop ride ill go pet my new 62cm (or is it 60?!!?) F8, "Big Rojo" frame....and start selecting the bits....

pretty much set on campy full super record (no batteries thank you) artwork, enve carbon bars, (rokh hard loves em) another fizik carbon snake (no more specialized products, broke a carbon toupe pro in a month) rokh hard loves the snake. wonderful saddle. 

not sure of the wheels...thats a big one, not sure there. may go with full campy there as well....or enve, they make good wheels at a good price, local boys......or higher end fulcrum (campy).....wheels....more discussion/edu needed there with hrach/builder and mechs.

btw....yer F8 looks sweet. enjoy the ride!

rokh_hard



Jonas111 said:


> Well I ordered a F8 today and they had my colour in stock. Naked Red #950. Also ordered a new Dura Ace Crank for it. Should be here late next week.
> 
> I sure hope I like at as much or more as my SL4. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Very nice looking bike too.


----------



## Rokh Hard

F8 over Tarmac all day long. love that machine.


----------

